# Christ Watts Mistress identified and speak about their affair.



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

https://www.denverpost.com/2018/11/...post&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social


Wow...same bull-**** we hear from out WS. Chill going down my spine.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

He is a piece of ****. He should get the dead penalty like yesterday. I would volunteer to pull the switch.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Sounds like an entitled, self-serving dreg of society!

His actions would definitely rule out the insanity defense!

May God have mercy on his soul!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Damn. What a piece of human garbage. Poor wife, their poor three children.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)




----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Christ Watts is the worst of the worst. How on earth did he think he was going to get away with this?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

People really need to leave this woman alone. She was lied to and in the end helped the police and FBI once she figured out the truth.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> People really need to leave this woman alone. She was lied to and in the end helped the police and FBI once she figured out the truth.


I agree. She could have been fooled. Certainly we have seen our fair share of those here and there.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

threelittlestars said:


> I agree. She could have been fooled. Certainly we have seen our fair share of those here and there.


She would likely have been victim number four.

I wonder if he has killed before?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

This ties in with another thread on here now....

At the root of both his adulteries and his murder, are the same sin. He's entitled. It's ok for him to lie to her, lie to his wife and his kids, and just get rid of them when they're in the way....



MattMatt said:


> I wonder if he has killed before?


Yes. Even if it hasn't been done in the physical realm, he planned this. His adultery is the same. No one just goes out and cheats. The rehearsals of the mind lead to it.

I believe the lady. I think she was indeed a victim of his lying, if she knew the truth, she would have not become involved.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

The dude is a monster but this woman knowingly dates married men so she can go to hell too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

VermiciousKnid said:


> The dude is a monster but this woman knowingly dates married men so she can go to hell too.


Why do you say that she knowingly dates married men?

The guy told her that he was getting a divorce and it was almost done with. Then after a few weeks he told her that the divorce was final.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> The dude is a monster but this woman knowingly dates married men so she can go to hell too.


Nope. That's not what happened.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I think the earlier poster saying she knowingly dates married men and she can go to hell is referring to the fact that she THOUGHT he was in the middle of a divorce so he was not YET divorced. I personally dont think she is culpable and I would date a man in the middle of a divorce because a divorce can drag on and on even years because one or both cant come to an agreement. 

Anyway. I can see that posters point, but at the same time I think it is okay provided you get some sort of real verification that there is indeed a divorce in the works.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

threelittlestars said:


> I think the earlier poster saying she knowingly dates married men and she can go to hell is referring to the fact that she THOUGHT he was in the middle of a divorce so he was not YET divorced. I personally dont think she is culpable and I would date a man in the middle of a divorce because a divorce can drag on and on even years because one or both cant come to an agreement.
> 
> Anyway. I can see that posters point, but at the same time I think it is okay provided you get some sort of real verification that there is indeed a divorce in the works.


Very often here on TAM, posters will tell someone who is in the process of getting a divorce that it's ok for them to start dating. Technically the person is still married. In some states it's still adultery until the day the divorce is final. IMHO, it's a risky thing for the person who is dating the soon to be divorce. But our society seems to think it's ok now for the most part.

You are right that a person would be wise to check out the story. All they need to is to pull the divorce records. They are public record. But most people seem to just trust the person that they are dating.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Very often here on TAM, posters will tell someone who is in the process of getting a divorce that it's ok for them to start dating. Technically the person is still married. In some states it's still adultery until the day the divorce is final. IMHO, it's a risky thing for the person who is dating the soon to be divorce. But our society seems to think it's ok now for the most part.
> 
> You are right that a person would be wise to check out the story. All they need to is to pull the divorce records. They are public record. But most people seem to just trust the person that they are dating.


That's what I don't get, it's easy to access court records to see if a divorce has been filed. I've had more than one person express interest in dating and been told the divorce line only to check and see no divorce is filed, that's usually when the story then starts to spin about the "complicated" situation etc etc. 

I'm all for trusting people but at least in my state it takes about two minutes to run a name in the court system.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

honcho said:


> That's what I don't get, it's easy to access court records to see if a divorce has been filed. I've had more than one person express interest in dating and been told the divorce line only to check and see no divorce is filed, that's usually when the story then starts to spin about the "complicated" situation etc etc.
> 
> I'm all for trusting people but at least in my state it takes about two minutes to run a name in the court system.


Yes, she could have done that but I did not get the impression they had been dating that long or that she was all that serious about it on her end. 

He may have had all these psycho ideas in his head and had all these glorious future plans of them riding off into the sunset but I was getting the impression that to her he was just some guy she had been seeing for awhile and wasn't all that serious to her. 

I don't think she really cared all that much yet or saw their relationship as that big of a deal yet.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

honcho said:


> That's what I don't get, it's easy to access court records to see if a divorce has been filed. I've had more than one person express interest in dating and been told the divorce line only to check and see no divorce is filed, that's usually when the story then starts to spin about the "complicated" situation etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for trusting people but at least in my state it takes about two minutes to run a name in the court system.




It’s a dumb question but how do you check online?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> It’s a dumb question but how do you check online?


Look up court records for the particular county the couple lives in. 

If I type in my name in my county my divorce filing comes right up.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

When I originally read the article a few days ago, it read to me like he hadn't moved out of the family home yet and was looking for an apt. 

Divorced being filed/not divorced yet = slippery slope

Still living at home with wife and kids = not a good idea to start dating him yet


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She worked with him (he was an Anadarko employee and she was a contract employee; she was immediately fired after their relationship came out). She knew almost a year before they started a relationship that he was married because she Googled his wife's name back then. She claims their relationship was only a couple of months and that she didn't really know him well but said he told her his wife wanted a divorce. Apparently he was serious enough about her (and speculation is she was serious about him) that the prosecutor considers her to be at least a partial motive for the murders. 

The discovery documents relating to the murder of his wife and children were released by the prosecutor (after the article came out) and they aren't as positive about her as the article. All of her Google searches and texts to him and about him are in the discovery documents. She erased all of that before her interview with law enforcement but they got them anyway. She claims she told him to reconcile but the discovery documents don't indicate that from what I recall. Of course, maybe that was by phone and not text. 

It's a very unfortunate but interesting case.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Openminded said:


> She worked with him (he was an Anadarko employee and she was a contract employee; she was immediately fired after their relationship came out). She knew almost a year before they started a relationship that he was married because she Googled his wife's name back then. She claims their relationship was only a couple of months and that she didn't really know him well but said he told her his wife wanted a divorce. Apparently he was serious enough about her (and speculation is she was serious about him) that the prosecutor considers her to be at least a partial motive for the murders.
> 
> The discovery documents relating to the murder of his wife and children were released by the prosecutor (after the article came out) and they aren't as positive about her as the article. All of her Google searches and texts to him and about him are in the discovery documents. She erased all of that before her interview with law enforcement but they got them anyway. She claims she told him to reconcile but the discovery documents don't indicate that from what I recall. Of course, maybe that was by phone and not text.
> 
> It's a very unfortunate but interesting case.


where did you get all of this info? I was searching news about it today and didn't get half of the info you had access to. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The latest information is in the discovery documents which a number of news outlets (Denver, for example) have reported on. The documents were released soon after Chris Watts' sentencing hearing. I think The Daily Mail has had some (sensationalized) articles on this case too. People Magazine (maybe others of that type) has also had articles, IIRC.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm in the camp that says dating a person whose divorce is not final is actually dating a married person.

BTW, the photo used for the article is not of the OW. The photo is of Mary-Louise Parker in her younger days. She is an actress who starred in Fried Green Tomatoes.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...-louise+parker+fried+green+tomatoes&fr=mcafee


----------

